

Show HN: Dive Into iOS - Learn How To Make iPhone / iPad Apps In An Hour - sidwyn
http://diveintoios.com

======
sidwyn
Hi guys, launched a service to kickstart iOS development and beat the learning
curve. We provide short and succinct tutorials to get you started. Would love
to hear your feedback/comments. Thanks!

~~~
sidwyn
Enter 'hackernews' for a 10% discount. Valid till Monday.

------
Toddward
Having a short demo would be extremely useful here - I'm not dropping $200+ on
something I'm not sure is any good.

